# Any reason not to wear a skate helmet for XC?



## Drum (Jul 8, 2008)

Aside from the obvious lack of vents compared to a modern "adult" bicycle helmet and, probably weight, is there any reason NOT to wear a helmet like this:

http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/productDetail.asp?prodID=15

... for regular xc use?

I tried one on at Dick's today and it fit very well and was comfortable. It does not feel that much heavier than the other "normal" helmets that I have.

My principle interest in the design is the fact that the chin straps issue from the brim of the helmet, as opposed to riding along my head/face from scalp to chin.
The straps on my regular helmets quickly become conduits for sweat that seem to be able to circumvent my skull cap sweatband, driving me crazy.

The hope with the skate type helmet is that the strap would not touch my head at all.

I thank you in advance for your thoughts.

D


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Wear whatever you find to be the most comfy. There's a handful of guys that ride our trails with that style of helmet. They conform to the same protection standards.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

whatever helmet you wear, needs to be properly secured to your head.. which means the straps gonna touch your head/chin!

gotta get used to it! maybe your current helmet just doesnt fit you properly and is uncomfortable. helmets, even secure, should be comfy.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Other than the vents, I think brain buckets are better in every way.


----------



## Drum (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
Actually, I have never really found my other helmets to be that uncomfortable. It is just that the straps, which for most every design wrap around your head and then down to your chin, seem to channel the sweat for me in a maddening fashion.

The "Faction" helmet, and possibly other designs, incorporate the strap into the helmet itself and this provides a narrow gap between my face and the strap. Hopefully, this would NOT have the effect of channeling the sweat from the top of my head down the side of my face.

Any other suggestions for a more XC friendly design with a different strap arrangement would be welcome.

D


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

as long as it protects your noggin your set.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

emtnate said:


> Wear whatever you find to be the most comfy. There's a handful of guys that ride our trails with that style of helmet. They conform to the same protection standards.


http://www.bhsi.org/dualcert.htm

http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PUBS/349.pdf

They actually have at least some differing standards that are used to test skate helmets than that used for bike helmets (although some do crossover). It's amazing how many different test standards exist for so many different types of helmets (such as BMX, skate, kayak, etc.). Also, skate helmets are generally designed to take more than one good impact since they figure that skateboarders will fall much more often. That said, whether one will definitely protect you better in every given situation is a matter of speculation and playing the odds.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

I wear the fox transition which fits my head much better than conventional and I like the added protection for the rear of your head.

Look here http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE298F00-Fox+Transition+Helmet.aspx

Wear what feels best.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Drum, only reason I can think for not wearing the skate helmet instead is that because they tend to cover more of the back of your head they may be a bit less comfortable when you are stretched out on the bike and put pressure at the base of your skull/top of your neck. If it does not do this to you then why not wear it? I think that because of this very same design of the helmet it might offer better protection to the back of your head.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

You should use the right tool for the job.

Dirt jumper/skate lids are fine, but they do not have anywhere near the venting of a good XC or even a good mountain cross helmet (if you're looking for something inbetween.) It may be comfortable in the shop, but after a few miles chugging down the trail your head will be cooking. If you were going to do some light downhill action or something that didn't involve as much pedal work, it would probably be fine.

In my opinion skate type helmets are completely the wrong choice for XC.

Take a look again at some mountain cross helmets, many if not most strap on the same way a dirt jumper lid does.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Flowmaster- I see you point. I'm in the market for a helmet like the OP and have been looking at different types. I had not actually looked at the type you put in your post. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## fizgig (Oct 5, 2009)

single impact helmets are better at preventing concusions


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

flowmaster said:


>


Woaaah where can I buy this helmet? I checked on 661's site and could not find it??

Was this at interbike and just isn't out yet?


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

I have that exact helmet, but it is the Dave Mirra special. Got it for $9 and raced XC with it all summer. It was not really any hotter than any other helmet I have used and way more durable. I don't feal to bad about scratching a $9 helmet.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

drexlerkm said:


> Woaaah where can I buy this helmet? I checked on 661's site and could not find it??
> 
> Was this at interbike and just isn't out yet?


Prototype, it's not out yet... coming soon.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

tjchad said:


> Flowmaster- I see you point. I'm in the market for a helmet like the OP and have been looking at different types. I had not actually looked at the type you put in your post. Thanks for the suggestion!


Check out the Fox Flux helmet (it is actually out, has been for a while) $99










https://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-A01654.html


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you tried wearing a sweat band to help keep the sweat from running down the strap?

Halo Headband


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

One stupid comment about helmets and chinstraps. I once went on a marathon seven day journey involving constant use of helmet in warm weather. About day four my neck was getting terribly irritated from the chin strap. Bottom line, the strap was so full of salt from perspiration that it was very rough to the skin. (who'd have thunk it?)

Fix was simple.. take helmet into the shower, clean all straps up with soap and water, rinse --> Strap comfort nirvana. Aaaaahhh...

zip...


----------



## jahfakin (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought one these for $20 and they fit my big head well. The lack of vents may be a problem for some, but it's light, fits perfectly and comfy. finding the right helmet for someone with a huge head is a PITA.

during the summer, I line inside forehead section of the helmet with a folded (lengthwise) wash cloth to absorb the sweat that would normally run down my forehead. I'm a sweater, so no matter what helmet I wear, I have this problem.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

They are heavy, hot and tend to make you look like Lord Helmet from Spaceballs but they sure can take a beating. I have one too as a backup.

I have cracked two 'bicycle' helmets and once you wreck one of those, you throw it away.

The ole brain bucket has a few scars and is just fine but damn, it does hurt more when you hit your dome.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

Look into the Halo headband. One of my riding buddies has one, and he swears by it for hot summer rides. it has channels that direct the sweat away from your face.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Right now is a good time to buy helmets. I noticed a lot of online merchants are selling them for 40% to 50% off on 09 models. I use a giro hex and a fox transition. I like the way the transition looks, but the hex is way more comfortable when its warmer out.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I like the Halo and it helps, but my chin straps are still a salt mine. . . .


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a new rider, going to be riding a Super V 700 Cannondale modified to Uber V specs. I will be riding primarily streets and groomed hiking trails, with occasional MTB trails. I don't want to buy multiple helmets. Will the 6-6-1 coming out (photo) or something like the Fox Flux be a good compromise (I prefer lots of ventilation) or should I stick with my street helmet since I am not doing any hard off road riding (at least while I'm a beginner).

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

Stick with your current helmet until your first good fall (I'm assuming it's in good condition now; if not ditch it). When you need a new helmet, get one of the new "AM" lids if you like. Traditional XC helmets have been used for years by aggressive riders and have done a pretty good job of keeping heads in one peice. The extra coverage advertized for the AM hemets is nice, but not really necessary for most falls.


----------

